# Some of my soap



## FSowers (Dec 22, 2007)

Ginger Appletini






Cucumber Melon





Spiced Orange





White Linen





Another Ginger Appletini - Pink





Brown Sugar


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG i'm so jealous your colors are amazing!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Gorgeous soaps and great photography setup! Congrats!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 23, 2007)

Very, very nice soaps.  What's the first Ginger Appletini colored with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

VERY NICE! I love that PURPLE!


----------



## FSowers (Dec 23, 2007)

Bitter Creek North...Bright Purple Gel Tone dye.

The color came out, way better than I expected.

That is the only soap dye I use is the Gel tone from BCN.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 23, 2007)

Very beatutiful!! You did a great job.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 23, 2007)

All very nice!  I am especially drawn to the Cucumber Melon!  I like that scent in B&B, never tried it in soap, now you have inspired me to do just that! Love your shrink wrapping too. 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FSowers (Dec 25, 2007)

Soapmaker Man, That cucumber Melon is to die for.
I used BCN's, but just recently made some more using Candle and Supply BBW Cucumber Melon and it stinks.

My a good smelling Cucumber Melon get BCN's.

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Faye!  I've used a couple.  One was from The Chemistry Store and the other was from Camden-Grey. 

Paul... :wink:


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh how pretty!  Beautiful bars.  I can't wait to start playing with and perfecting the CP process.  I want to makes soaps like that!!!


----------



## Neil (Dec 31, 2007)

Super Job! It would be hard to use those soaps.. They just look too nice. I'd want to keep them as works of art. Really nice.


----------

